# Applying for critical skills visa



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello Everybody,

I want to apply for critical skills visa in 2/3 days.

Questions :

1 . How much do i need to pay ? Can I pay by cash or DD is required ? If DD, what name to be printed on DD ?

2 . I read somewhere that Repatriation fees of 40000 also needs to be paid ? Is it right ?

It is very difficult to contact south african embassy as there phone always gets busy.

Can you please help me with my queries ?

Thank you again.
Rohan.


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

Hi

On SAQA website, for INDIA, it is written that: School leaving certificates issued by the school itself must be accompanied by an original statement from the authorised oversight body confirming the highest level of schooling achieved; otherwise SAQA cannot accept them for evaluation purposes.

That's why I'm confused whether they need original copy of 12th marksheet? When did you do your SAQA and how many days it took?


----------



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

rksingh30 said:


> Hi
> 
> On SAQA website, for INDIA, it is written that: School leaving certificates issued by the school itself must be accompanied by an original statement from the authorised oversight body confirming the highest level of schooling achieved; otherwise SAQA cannot accept them for evaluation purposes.
> 
> That's why I'm confused whether they need original copy of 12th marksheet? When did you do your SAQA and how many days it took?


I did not submit any of my original documents . They need all educational documents notarized . It took around 1 month for me to get SAQA. They don't need original of 12th marksheet , they just need notarized documents. 

Remember : you won't get any of the submitted documents back from SAQA , so don't submit any of the originals .


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks a lot Rohan for the clarification. Are u in India or SA currently? I've done B.Tech. and M.Tech. So, should I get both the degrees evaluated by SAQA? or only M.Tech. would do?

Can I apply for IITPSA Membership before getting SAQA result?


----------



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

You can just evaluate M.Tech as its the higher degree and you will get more credit for that .You would only need one evaluation. 

You cannot apply for IITPSA before SAQA , as IITPSA needs saqa certificate.

Rohan.


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Rohan for your help !


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Hi rksingh,
I am an Electronics Engineer. Can I know what would be the future prospects for an Electronics Engineer in South Africa?


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

Hi apandey

I'm in India, so I don't know about future prospects for an Electronics Engineer in South Africa


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

rksingh30 said:


> Hi apandey
> 
> I'm in India, so I don't know about future prospects for an Electronics Engineer in South Africa


Thanks for your reply!
I want to start my Critical Visa Process.
Can you guide me form where/how i start the process.


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

First do your qualification verification by SAQA


----------

